# Barqs fruit slice bottle Baton Rouge



## Jeff chamberlain (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mrechenard (Jan 6, 2023)

Are you on facebook?  If so you may be interested in the Louisiana Antique Bottle, Whiskey Jug, & Advertising Collector's Page


----------

